# Gauge adapters



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Has any one tried the gauge mate gold product?

http://www.gaugemate.com/gmg.htm


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't think that those will perform up to your expectations. Even the briley half barrel guage inserts don't work very well. The gas hits the end of the small guage insert and loses almost all of its power. The only way to go is to get the Briley full barrle inserts. Those are the best by far. Choose those and you will not be disapointed. Go to www.briley.com for more info on the inserts! GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

they have em for 40 bucks a pair at cabelas. if they dont live up to ur expectations, at least itll only be 40 instead of 140


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You'll be out 180 when you have to go buy the decent ones. It is often cheaper to buy the decent thing in the first place.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree, buy the full barrel inserts. Those guage mates are pretty well junk. I bough one to shoot .410 out of a .20 guage, didn't work out too well. Past 20 yards you could forget about hitting anything.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i tried a set of 12ga-410 a while back and they were awful. i would imagine if u were using a 10-12 or 12-16 or 16-20 etc, they would do pretty well.]

for the cost of those full barrel inserts, u can just buy a gun in that gauge. unless u have alot of money to burn of course.


----------

